# Strawberry Tart



## WHeunis

I am semi-happy to reveal my first 99% complete DYI Juice Mix to our forum members here.
Feel free to adjust the overall amount of flavouring as suitable to your personal PG/VG ratios.

If you are going to do that, click Spoiler:


Spoiler: How to adjust TOTAL flavour strength



use the Flavour Percentage thingy in "eJuice Me Up". (Tools menu --> Flavour Percentage).
21% Percentage Flavour to eLiquid (is what I use); (1)57% (2)24% (3)19% (1=Strawberry, 2=Hazelnut, 3=Cream)

You can then adjust that 21% at the top to whatever you want (Higher for more VG based juice, lower for more PG based juice), and ---> To Main Form clicky.

Ex:





Default recipe: (for use directly in eJMU app - no need for above percentage step, made user friendly!)
(All ingredients sourced from Skyblue)

*Strawberry Tart:*

40PG/60VG, 12mg Nic
12% TFA Sweet Strawberry.
5% TFA Hazelnut Praline.
4% CAPELLA Sweet Cream.

Ex:



Steep AT LEAST one week, two weeks RECOMMENDED!


If you wanna turn this into "Strawberry *Fridge* Tart", just add 1% Koolada on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

